# Wierd Skunk Fetishes???



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

They all have one lol. So what do your skunks just go mad for.

Bandit loves plastic bags and the loo brush lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I did wonder what would be lurking on this thread given the title... :lol2::lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> I did wonder what would be lurking on this thread given the title... :lol2::lol2:


Lmao you havent seen anything till you have seen a skunk have his wicked way with a loo brush :gasp::gasp:


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

Rosie has a thing for a certain pair of my jeans. she loves em


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Lmao you havent seen anything till you have seen a skunk have his wicked way with a loo brush :gasp::gasp:


 

My eyes are watering.......

Dave.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

sam gamgee said:


> My eyes are watering.......
> 
> Dave.


He wont leave it alone lmao. He runs down the hall with the brush end between his legs and then will stop and hump it :gasp::gasp:


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

selina20 said:


> He wont leave it alone lmao. He runs down the hall with the brush end between his legs and then will stop and hump it :gasp::gasp:


:lol2: pics pics XD


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

samhaines said:


> :lol2: pics pics XD


Isnt there a law stopping you from doing things like that lol. Will try and get some tonight lmao.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Someone needs his eyes testing!!! :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Loderuna said:


> Someone needs his eyes testing!!! :lol2:


Well hes going for breeding loan next week. If he dont get jiggy i suggested tying a loo brush to the female.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Lmao you havent seen anything till you have seen a skunk have his wicked way with a loo brush :gasp::gasp:


_Delightful_ mental image. :lol2:



selina20 said:


> If he dont get jiggy i suggested tying a loo brush to the female.


Omg, :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Haha a loo brush? 

anyone else's skunks got crazy fetishes?


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

selina20 said:


> They all have one lol. So what do your skunks just go mad for.
> 
> Bandit loves plastic bags and the loo brush lol


Lmao Maggie absolutely LOVED our toilet brush, so I ended up buying her her own so she could play with it lol!

Both Maggie and Frizbee love plastic bags- they think every bag has something in it for them. Shopping bags, even rucksacks... they manage to get into everything. Even the damn rubbish bags, scattering shavings and newspaper all over the floor of the animal room! 

My girls also love the dogs water bowl- they go fishing in it.. splashing and scooping the water out with their paws. 

Frizzybee loves my feet.. and if you are not careful and have no socks on, she will nip at your toes, and its damn sore! 

Ooo also they love wicker things.. so I bought them loads of balls made of wicker, and sea grass, etc- natural animal toys, and they chewed one neat hole in each one, and then just discarded them.

Any toys they dislike, they put in their litter tray, and poo all over it :devil:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

slimeysnail said:


> Lmao Maggie absolutely LOVED our toilet brush, so I ended up buying her her own so she could play with it lol!
> 
> Both Maggie and Frizbee love plastic bags- they think every bag has something in it for them. Shopping bags, even rucksacks... they manage to get into everything. Even the damn rubbish bags, scattering shavings and newspaper all over the floor of the animal room!
> 
> ...


Im so glad our boy aint the only one. Yea never leave any type of bag around as they just steal them hahahaha. Hes never been one to bother about toys bless him.

Another thing he loves is bubbles when your in the bath. You always have to give him some for him to play with and eat lol.


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Maggie absolutely loves to climb. Up cages, up drawers, into boxes.. anything she can get onto and into she will. Then everything on the shelves get pushed or knocked off to Frizbee who is waiting patiently on the floor... to forage about in! :whistling2:

Their latest game is to get to the tub of mealworms.. I had purchased a 3litre bucket of dried mealworms, for some of my other animals,.. and Maggie, I dont know how.. managed to get to them, knock them off, remove the lid.. and both of them scoffed the WHOLE damn bucket. Needless to say they went off mealworms for a few days after overdosing on them LOL. I was not impressed !! :whip::devil:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

3L of mealworms!! OMG - talk about binge eating!!! :lol2:
Reading this thread makes me laugh, but also makes me feel sad, as my skunkies are not house skunks. Maybe I'll keep a baby back this year.....


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Loderuna said:


> 3L of mealworms!! OMG - talk about binge eating!!! :lol2:
> Reading this thread makes me laugh, but also makes me feel sad, as my skunkies are not house skunks. Maybe I'll keep a baby back this year.....


Yes... 3 damn litres... I was so not impressed ! 

Oooo baby skunkies.. hehe  

:flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Loderuna said:


> 3L of mealworms!! OMG - talk about binge eating!!! :lol2:
> Reading this thread makes me laugh, but also makes me feel sad, as my skunkies are not house skunks. Maybe I'll keep a baby back this year.....


This is the 1st house home that Bandit has had and hes doing really well to be fair to him.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

slimeysnail said:


> Maggie absolutely loves to climb. Up cages, up drawers, into boxes.. anything she can get onto and into she will. Then everything on the shelves get pushed or knocked off to Frizbee who is waiting patiently on the floor... to forage about in! :whistling2:
> 
> Their latest game is to get to the tub of mealworms.. I had purchased a 3litre bucket of dried mealworms, for some of my other animals,.. and Maggie, I dont know how.. managed to get to them, knock them off, remove the lid.. and both of them scoffed the WHOLE damn bucket. Needless to say they went off mealworms for a few days after overdosing on them LOL. I was not impressed !! :whip::devil:



Hahaha awwwh


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

My baby daisy has a thing for her blue toy mouse, she has 3 exactly the same but only has the attachment to this one, she can't relax when its not in the same room as her. Bless her, skunks you got to love them:lol2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I am at work nearly wetting myself reading this thread. Skunk with a loo brush fetish. Maybe you should find him an albino girl!


----------

